# Malinois for a beginner?



## Megan Berry (Jul 19, 2010)

I have heard many people say that a Malinois is not a good dog for a beginner. I'm new to the K9 sport world, and hope to get my first dog soon. I plan on getting a mal, and even have already been in contact with the breeder I've chosen. To be honest, I have no interest in rotties, gsds, or dobes. Can anyone tell me if they started with a mal, and how it went? are they THAT much higher drive? breeders, I would love your input as well.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

First dog...like...ever? Um. Good luck with that.  How many have you been around? Have you ever dog sat for a Malinois or otherwise lived with them? They are called the Ferrari of working dogs for a reason. I would *highly* suggest contacting American Belgian Malinois Rescue and asking if you can foster a dog for them so you can see what they're like if you've never lived with one. You may also find a nice one you can work with (my Mal from Malinois rescue is working in herding and PSA and is a retired therapy dog):

http://www.malinoisrescue.org/foster/


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

If you are the right type of trainer and train with the right type of people, it can work.


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

Getting a malionois for your first dog is like learning to drive with a Ferrari. Can you do it? Yes, but you are probably going to get into some fender benders with all that power in your hands.


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

Megan,
Get a mal and dont believe the stories of what they are,make them what they can be!Getting a rescued dog is most of the times getting someone elses headache.You have crazy mals and very laid back ones and everything in between,just like in any other breed.More important is to look at how social the parents are if you want a dog to live also as a family dog.
Visit some clubs and see dogs work,meet them in person.Unfortunately many breeders only tell you what you want to hear because they want to sell you a pup.
You are very lucky because you still have the time to do it right,take your time and have fun.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't suggest a JRT as a first dog either but "IF" you have access to a good trainer then a good breeder can match you up with a dog to fit your abilities/personality/lifestyle/etc.


----------



## Megan Berry (Jul 19, 2010)

Maybe I should rephrase, lol. I mean first WORKING dog. I've had several dogs in my life, and have two now: an aussie mix and a husky mix. Neither of them are suitable for protection sport, they're couch bums.  

I plan on doing ringsport, so I want to get a mal pup from a breeder who breeds proven bloodlines, the timing just isnt right yet, so I'm gathering info.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Do you have any obedience training on your house pets are or they "do what they want" kinda dogs? 
A little bit of expierience can go a long way if you had any luck with it.


----------



## Megan Berry (Jul 19, 2010)

Bob, I'm pretty relaxed with them, but they do have some basic obedience.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

You wont do a lot of relaxing with the average Mal! :lol:
I've only had two but didn't keep either long. To many environmental issues with the two I had. Not uncommon in Mals because there are some very good ones out there. They were great in drive but worried about their surroundings other times. I had to many yrs with "NO FEAR" working terriers to want to work with fear issues.
"IF" I were to look for another one, environmental soundness issues would be #1 in my questions to the breeder. JMHO of course.


----------



## Megan Berry (Jul 19, 2010)

Good to know, Bob! I will definitely need a stable 'family' temperment - though I live in the boonies with *no* neighbors, so there are not many 'ambient noises' to drive a dog crazy!

I'm glad they are so high energy. My aussie poops out pretty quick, so it will be a switch to have a dog kicking ME in the butt to get moving! God knows I could use it!


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Mali's are lovely dogs with lots of stamina and temprament but dont let all the story's fool you (no offense intended) everyone has had a Mali and everyone has a story to tell about it, me included! But thats not the Mali you are going to get  your Mali will give you a story to tell as well...they are fun dogs who will at times push your limits and test the waters to see what they can get away with....use your head and keep it black and white and that will prevent most issues you could expect with a Mali (or any other dog for that matter) and dont go overboard on the dog coze you heard some people tell you something about a Mali they once had or what their Mali did to them or how things didnt work out...the very worst thing you could do is to treat a dog according to the story's you heard of other people and their mali's!

Good luck with your new dog when you get it!


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

First working dog after years of pet dogs for me was my Mali. I think he's a great dog, though much higher maintenance than I was used to. I'd say go for it.


----------



## James Degale (Jan 9, 2009)

Alice Bezemer said:


> dont go overboard on the dog coze you heard some people tell you something about a Mali they once had or what their Mali did to them or how things didnt work out...the very worst thing you could do is to treat a dog according to the story's you heard of other people and their mali's!


Best advice you can get on this topic. 

If you have a sensible head about you and have a reasonable "feel" for dogs then you will be fine. However I would spend couple of days around a few Malis pups and adults, training, hanging out, to make sure you know what you are in for.


----------



## Kat LaPlante (May 17, 2009)

You obviously like the Mal's. If you are willing to learn and work with a good club then why not start with one? I have never had one but I hear great things!! Go For it!!!! From what I have seen, the right dog with the right handler meakes training really really exciting!!


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

James Degale said:


> Best advice you can get on this topic.


I second that.
I always had malinois as working dogs, from the very beginning up to now and I never regretted it :wink:


----------



## Terry Berns (Jun 17, 2010)

Megan, is or was your Aussie a high energy dog? I've trained my Aussie in Obedience and some scent work and she herds my horses...on her own. They are typically high energy but not as smart as a Mali.
I have an Aussie and a Rottie, now, if I could just get something in between.[-o< I'm training my Rottie in FR and hoping he'll title past a Ring1, however, I know that most Rotties just don't have the endurance to go for 30-40mins in the ring. I'd consider him " high-energy" for a Rottie though, plays hard all day, runs the treadmill 2X's per day, helps the Aussie herd the horses and trains an hour or more but he's still a Rottie. 
On another note, living in the "boonies" will not help to socialize your dog. I also live out on a farm but we have boarders, vets, farriers, friends and people coming for lessons. We also take our dogs for walks and training on a rail trail that is used by 100's of people with dogs, bikes, kids, etc. several times per week. You don't have to let anyone pat him or dogs sniff him but it's best to let him see them and learn to pay attention to you from the beginning. 
Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Megan Berry (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for all of the feedback! I do intend to spend some time watching and asking questions at the local ringsport club, and helping out any way I can. 

My aussie has been a mid-energy dog. We lived in an apartment when we got her, so she learned pretty quick to tone it down. She's 6 now, so she's more relaxed anyway, though if you get a ball or tug out, she goes nuts!

Although we live in the boonies, I plan on taking my mal everywhere I can, and teaching him or her that other people and dogs are to be tolerated, but mostly ignored unless I say otherwise. Where I live is part of the reason I want to do civil work on top of ring training; the nearest police station is at least 15 minutes away, and I am home alone with my son while my husband works, with no neighbors. A dog will be more 'easily accessible' than a gun, though I hope to never need either. 

The plus side to being here is I will be able to set up all kinds of 'de-sensitizing props' with no HOA to complain.


----------



## Chris Smith (Jul 29, 2010)

If you are doing ring with the dog get the dog from proven stock. Be prepared to learn on the dog and screw the dog up (everyone does). Surround yourself with people who KNOW what they are doing and can prove it with dogs they have trained. Good Luck!!!!


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

I say go for it. I got my first Mali pup after spending almost a year playing around in Sch and FR with what is essentially a pet quality bulldog mix. Is the Mal different? Of course. But he is SO much fun to work with and I really haven't had any problems with him. Obviously, having a good support system helps a lot. I consider myself lucky to be training with the club I am with and to have the breeder to talk to and work with when I have questions as well.

Good luck and have fun!!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Just get a Mal if that's what you want, in a few months you'll be telling other people the Ferrari story :razz:


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Mals are pains in the butt - Their fight drives are through the roof and they cannot relax - and I love it. I am on my second one now and he is a monster! 

I second the comment made about doing your homework. There are a lot of people claiming to breed good mals for all sorts of things. I personally like the Klemm line.


----------



## Megan Berry (Jul 19, 2010)

I have toyed with the idea of working with my aussie in ring 'for fun'. but I decided against it for several reasons. the bite training goes against all 'manners' she has, so I would have to re train. I would have to work damn hard to train her to STILL never be good enough to compete, then have to get anothee dog and start over.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Mali's are lovely dogs with lots of stamina and temprament but dont let all the story's fool you (no offense intended) everyone has had a Mali and everyone has a story to tell about it, me included! But thats not the Mali you are going to get  your Mali will give you a story to tell as well...they are fun dogs who will at times push your limits and test the waters to see what they can get away with....use your head and keep it black and white and that will prevent most issues you could expect with a Mali (or any other dog for that matter) and dont go overboard on the dog coze you heard some people tell you something about a Mali they once had or what their Mali did to them or how things didnt work out...the very worst thing you could do is to treat a dog according to the story's you heard of other people and their mali's!
> 
> Good luck with your new dog when you get it!


Excellent advice Alice.......BUT  environmental stability would still be high on my list of "must have" if I was selecting any dog in general and a Mal in particular. ;-)


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Excellent advice Alice.......BUT  environmental stability would still be high on my list of "must have" if I was selecting any dog in general and a Mal in particular. ;-)


Yes sir, mine too.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I have owned and have seen some pretty crappy mals, environmentally speaking...I did not choose carefully enough...I have worked quite a few that were great with something to bite to ease their minds, but were almost scared of their own shadows at times when not doing bitework...
Not knocking mals...just stating what I have owned and seen..

great breed, choose wisely...


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> environmental stability would still be high on my list of "must have" if I was selecting any dog in general and a Mal in particular.


Totally agree, but I must say that in all those years we had dogs, we never had problems with that.
Socialization isn't exactly on our top priority list and we live in a deserted place, so the dogs don't see much, but still they're perfectly at ease when we take them anywhere.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> Excellent advice Alice.......BUT  environmental stability would still be high on my list of "must have" if I was selecting any dog in general and a Mal in particular. ;-)


Environmental stabily is nice where it not that if you buy a pup then you still have wait for how it starts to deal with its environment to begin with and how stabile it presents itself...lets face it LOL if you want a lapdog or a housedog that doesnt require as much work and play then DONT get a Mali!

Every Mali has a different character but when you go into the basis of a Mali its a working dog that needs attention and has to be able to release its energy in what ever way shape or form possible....thats where most Mali stories come from lol...most people look at a mali and think COOOOOL DOGGGG i want me one of those...not thinking that is has a higher level of go then most regular dogs do...its amazing the amount of mali's in shelters here at 6 or 7 months old that people got rid of coze they couldnt deal with the dogs drive or coze they simply were to lazy to put some effort into the dog, dogs that i might ad i go get from the shelter and work with :mrgreen: coze they have grown in character and can take whatever you throw at them...

I have one such example in our own club....only with a Xdutchie ....5 and a half month old Xdutchie from luyken/van leeuwen....beautiful dog ! great temper! wants to work like theres no tomorow...guy bought it coze wellllllll i gots me a Tommy on my leash now so everyone step aside and stand in awe at my dog...heres the fun thing about this dog...hes getting rid of it....dog bites the kids, bites his wife...he doesnt have time to walk or train it so it is basicly starting to lose its little mind and is lashing out as soon as it gets out of the kennel...and the little bastard has the bloodline to support his temper and character...and the best thing is...its out of the kennel most of the day coze its not nice to keep it in a kennel longer then an hour ? WTF....if you are going to pick a dog then do the math and check its suitability for what you plan to do with it....dont pick it coze its cute or fluffy or fierce...the person that started this topic is smart, shes looking for information on the breed she is planning on getting and thats a good point in my book...

lets just put it in simple words... A Mali is a great dog, fierce temper and character, specialy if you pick certain bloodlines...it can drive you up the friggin walls at times but it all depends on HOW YOU raise it...all the stories in the world or help from others and information cant help you with the dog you pick...your the one raising it and thats 90% of the dogs character to begin with....


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

do you have a breeder in mind, ? would you like to share who it is if you have one.. maybe people in here can give you a idea of what type of dog you are getting, ( temperment wise )


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Alice Bezemer said:


> most people look at a mali and think COOOOOL DOGGGG i want me one of those...not thinking that is has a higher level of go then most regular dogs do...


Really? Around here they seem to either work them in sport or think they're ugly, scrawny, spun monsters.  I didn't think most thought they were all that cool until they saw them work and by then might have some notion of the work that goes into them.



> its amazing the amount of mali's in shelters here at 6 or 7 months old that people got rid of coze they couldnt deal with the dogs drive or coze they simply were to lazy to put some effort into the dog, *dogs that i might ad i go get from the shelter and work with :mrgreen: coze they have grown in character and can take whatever you throw at them...*


That is pretty cool!

To the OP, I'm new to this and more of a Bulldog person, but I've gotten to hang out & train with some nice and accomplished Malinois. I'm a rookie at this but I did learn a lot from both seeing what the dogs were really about, seeing what it took to maintain and raise one to be a great dog that gelled really well with the handlers, and really have amazing people that are great resources to not only talk about their dogs but also answer questions about the breed in general. It might be a good idea to find some nice people to both train with as well as get acquainted with the breed, ask around about the different breeders/bloodlines (advice I'm following), and then get an idea about what range of dogs are out there, learn more about how to handle them and get what you want out of them, and of course finding the right breeder/breeding/dog for your situation. Even the best breeder in the world probably produces dogs that would be a great fit and dogs that would probably make your life hell.

Just projecting. That's eventually what I'll end up doing at some point when I get a Malinois. For what it's worth, after reading the gushing testimonials and horror stories, about the different lines and ranges, and then talking to people and going out to see as many of the dogs as I could I feel like I have a much better grasp on what the dogs are about and where all the gushing and warnings come from. Best of luck!

-Cheers


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

David Ruby said:


> Really? Around here they seem to either work them in sport or think they're ugly, scrawny, spun monsters.  I didn't think most thought they were all that cool until they saw them work and by then might have some notion of the work that goes into them.
> 
> *Thats the thing tho...since they see them around here as working policedogs its cool to have one to even tho they dont do sweet fk all to keep the dog sane to start with or to raise them properly...its just that they can say....look what i got at the end of my leash BRAG BRAG BRAG...untill their own dog tries to eat em :mrgreen: Theres a family a few blocks away from here that have themselves a Pegge male...you should see the father walking around with that dog like hes king of the country...the dog goes for him on a regular timeframe and it will eat every dog that comes near it...it doesnt listen worth for shit but he lets it walk around unleashed these days coze he cant handle it anymore...asked him once how he got the dog (id take it of his hands in a second flat) a friend of his dabbles in KNPV, aint he a great dog...look at that head and when he gets pissed of hes awesome ! so thats how he came by it * INSERT SIGH HERE* mind you they are smart enough to send their 10 year old daughter out with the dog to walk it...talk about a disaster waiting to happen huh :roll:*


----------



## Megan Berry (Jul 19, 2010)

To be honest, the initial 'wow factor' of the mali drive is what caught my attention. Our local PD has malinois, and when I first saw it, my thought was 'WTF is that? They dont use GSDs?' So I started asking questions. From there I found ringsport, and was hooked! I know they can be a dream or a nightmare, depending on the fit, so I'm trying to learn as much as I can. Might try to foster first, too.

Tammy,
I really like the dogs Kadi has in her breeding program. She seems to have a good balance of dogs; some out of my league, some that would probably be a great fit. Also, she has been REALLY patient with all of my questions.


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

i will admit to not reading the 4 pages, so sorry if this was said but,

I would look at the handlers temperament
If you are soft spoken, calm, quiet, and cant see yourself really reefing on a pinch collar to get your point across then the mali sensitivity may be what you need
I have seen some GSD that would eat you alive if you were timid or meek, but the same thing seems to work for malis


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

Kadi is a good breeder from what i know, i think she can probably find you a dog to suit your temperment ,,just be honest of what you want , she can try to get you as close as possible , 
puppies are a crapshoot though, she can only do her best, but she is very knowledgable and paitent , she also seems to be the type to give guidence to puppy buyers any time they need it 
i think you will be ok 
When i was getting my mal , i read the hype, and all the craziness that goes along with them , but he is NOTHING like i pictured, he is a GOOD pup, has not really ever done too much bad, he is very sane and he is very calm , and shuts off when in the house, he is not a go go go dog, he gets plenty of exercise ( bush hikes ) and stimulas of going to class and going to work with me 
he is very sane, and alot more mellow than i expected, a DREAM to work with , very fun 
he turns on when i need him to , he is up for anything , but knows to chill when we are not doing anything ,
i think if you have done your research and find a good breeder, be honest with what your expectations are of this dog and you , 
how much time you are willing to put into training and exercise, 
i think you will be ok ,


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I'm a gsd type of person, have usually been under the impression that mals are mainly 'crazy' dogs and were a breed of dog you 'advanced' to in a working dog, not one you started off with. Just my very humble opinion....they've been growing on me even if ever so little but....I think it's good for the breed that they resemble 'an alsatian with wurms' lol


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Megan Berry said:


> To be honest, the initial 'wow factor' of the mali drive is what caught my attention. Our local PD has malinois, and when I first saw it, my thought was 'WTF is that? They dont use GSDs?' So I started asking questions. From there I found ringsport, and was hooked! I know they can be a dream or a nightmare, depending on the fit, so I'm trying to learn as much as I can. Might try to foster first, too.
> 
> Tammy,
> I really like the dogs Kadi has in her breeding program. She seems to have a good balance of dogs; some out of my league, some that would probably be a great fit. Also, she has been REALLY patient with all of my questions.


Megan, Fawkes (Ordre du Phenix du Dantero) is my main dog I train with in multiple venues and is from Kadi. He is a really nicely balanced dog and exactly what I asked for from Kadi. Biddable, not too serious (he has a sense of humor), selectively social and yes, environmentally stable. He's a house dog, but we can still train in PSA, herding, and dock diving (or really, just about anything). Best dog I've ever owned. But that being said...I still am not totally sure I'd recommend him to a first timer and it's not cause he's a fire breather. Mals (or most other working line dogs) are just something you should experience before you get one. I will stand by what I said previously and spend as much time as possible with some Malinois. If you foster one, you can give one a home and you can see how you like them. Ask if you can house sit for club members if they are going out of town. That sort of thing.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't agree with the 90% how you raise them. 
A good pup is a good pup and absolutely can be ruined but a pup with issues is a pain to start with.
That goes for any breed. I'm not going to baby/pamper/do special handling with any dog that can't handle what's around it.
I've had to many yrs with "fear nothing" terriers and environmental nerves are just one of my pet peeves. Dogs like that don't belong in the pet or the working world. JMHO of course! 
The two Mals I had (for a short time only) were enough to make me look long and hard to find a good one "IF" I were to delve into them again..... :-k Pretty sure not! :grin: :wink:


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Awww, Fawkes is hurt, Bob. :-( He likes you. And Thunder seemed to really like Lily.  Don't think that was quite mutual though. ;-)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lily said, "Another time, another place.......but for now, :evil: git yer nose outa my butt"! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Megan Berry (Jul 19, 2010)

Bob,
I agree with that theory! You can screw up a great dog easily enough, but with the dogs that just don't have it, you can't force them to be champions! Sure, you can train hard, build drive, and work both your asses off, but will you or the dog be happy? Probably not!


----------



## Chris Daleo (Apr 22, 2010)

I have my first Mal, he is 5 &1/2mos and a handful, both in good and bad ways. The drive is always on, except when sleeping, not even sure about that. He wasn't my first dog, I had two Rottweilers and one a SchH III. I love Rotts always have, always will. My new guy, Jaakan's desire to please and bond with me is really high. They are extremely intelligent and I think a bit emotional when they bond with the handler. I am starting to work with him in the house as I want to have him uncrated for protection, but with 2 cats and a 10yr old Boston terrier, he wants to "Play". I don't want to overcorrect him, so going slow. I am very happy with him and I'm sure the breeder can assist in finding the right temperament. Good luck.


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

Question: When someone calls a Mali breeder and tells them they have never owned one before, Do they get the best puppy or the worst?

If you want a Mali, get one. Just remember, you will probably make alot of mistakes. These dogs learn faster than most people. Lol Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Megan Berry (Jul 19, 2010)

Jonathan Katz said:


> Question: When someone calls a Mali breeder and tells them they have never owned one before, Do they get the best puppy or the worst?


I suppose that depends on your definition of best and worst! The best dog for an experienced 
handler would be the worst for me, and vice-versa! 



jonathan katz said:


> If you want a Mali, get one. Just remember, you will probably make alot of mistakes. These dogs learn faster than most people. Lol Good luck and have fun!



I'm sure I will be learning more about all of it than the dog! He/she will have plenty to teach me, I'm sure.


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Jonathan Katz said:


> Question: When someone calls a Mali breeder and tells them they have never owned one before, Do they get the best puppy or the worst?


Over here you make the reservation and pay a deposit before the pups are born, sometimes even before the breeding is done.
When the pups are born then the guy who was first to pay a deposit gets the first pick. And the buyers make their choice, not the breeder.


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

Martine Loots said:


> Over here you make the reservation and pay a deposit before the pups are born, sometimes even before the breeding is done.
> When the pups are born then the guy who was first to pay a deposit gets the first pick. And the buyers make their choice, not the breeder.


That is cool! Every one has a chance to get their pick. I like that! I know my pick is not always the pick dog. I care alot about a puppy's attitude and intelligence, not the biggest and baddest mama jama.

One of my big influences in training dogs spent a lot of time in Belgium. I have always wanted to go to Belgium to learn. The way you guys do thing is very interesting to me. Plus, the beer is not to bad. ;-)


----------



## Jenna Lea (Jul 25, 2010)

Martine Loots said:


> Over here you make the reservation and pay a deposit before the pups are born, sometimes even before the breeding is done.
> When the pups are born then the guy who was first to pay a deposit gets the first pick. And the buyers make their choice, not the breeder.


Assuming all your buyers are experienced I'm sure that method works fine. What do you do though if say you have 4 pups to choose from and you know as the breeder that the person 4th down in line that the last pup that is left just isn't a match for them maybe b/c it is someone that is newer and less experienced and the pup that is left is going to require a more experienced home or even someone that is more experienced but wants the dog for certain purposes that the particular pup might not be the best suited for? Do you advise them to wait until another breeding where they'll have a higher pick and you can help them select a better dog for them?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jonathan Katz said:


> Question: When someone calls a Mali breeder and tells them they have never owned one before, Do they get the best puppy or the worst?
> 
> If you want a Mali, get one. Just remember, you will probably make alot of mistakes. These dogs learn faster than most people. Lol Good luck and have fun!



The "best puppy or the worst" is all relative to your wants and needs. The last one to be sold could very well be the perfect match for you.


----------



## Jack Roberts (Sep 5, 2008)

If you have a good breeder than they will have watched the pups develop and know what is the best fit for someone.

I've known some breeders who save the best pups near the end of the picking waiting for the right handler.

A breeder who interacts with the puppies on a daily basis and works with them understands the puppies better than any buyer who shows up for an hour to look at the pups and choose one. 

I do not give much credence to first pick unless someone is able to study the pups for a couple of weeks and watch them. 

Sometimes, you will also gets some pup who may not turn on until 7-9 weeks and these dogs are the stronger ones of the litter. If you pick too early, then you may miss the best dog in the litter.

I believe that you can see bad environmental nerves in young pups. Take the pup that is fearless and goes over anything or comes full charging. I do not pick pups that have to recover from noises. I want a dog that comes running toward noises not one stopping and recovering. These kind of pups may not be the best for some people, especially someone not use to redirecting energy into positive behaviors. 

The best advice is not to make excuses for pups and realize that you may have to look at several litters before picking the right pup. I think a lot of people get hung up on the pedigree and use this as the sole criterion for picking the dog. The pedigree blinds the buyer to the faults of the pups.


----------

